# auxiliary contacts for control voltage isolation



## sqi (Jun 24, 2009)

what type of auxiliary contacts (make before break or break before make) shoud be used to remove the control voltage from a contactor when isolating the local motor isolator and what are she safety reasons for the choice???


----------

